# pigeons laying eggs in winter



## turbit2 (Jan 29, 2004)

I am wondering if it is unusual for pigeons to lay eggs when it is freezing outside. I'm in Massachusetts and discovered 2 eggs in the coop the other day.

Any suggestions or ideas?

Thanks,
Mary


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

I have many ferals on my balcony and when I first started out with pigeons I quickly learned that they breed all year round and even in when it's so very cold outside. 

Last year as well as this year though I have not seen any pigeons from my flock breeding in winter, I do see young squeakers with little yellow hairs coming around so I know that some other birds must be having babies on other people's balconies.

Mary


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have 30 rescues in an aviary and no matter how severe the weather is they keep on laying! Even my unattached hen layed her first egg during the coldest spell we have had this winter. You've got to admire their determination.

Cynthia


----------



## AnimalRescuer88 (Jan 29, 2004)

my pigeons layed 2 eggs in early november, and then layed 2 more in late december. so rediculous. lol. the mother pigeon was sitting on the newest eggs when it was about 26 degrees out and snowing! crazy lil' pigeons. at least they had a cover over them and lots of timothy hay ^.^

------------------
~*Lindsey*~


----------

